# Someone`s Going To Be Disappointed



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

"Services pocket watch with original reciept/guarantee"	

A few days ago I sent the seller a message informing him that the watch was actually made after 1960 & that it used an unjewelled pin-pallet movement so therefore the 1956 reciept (for a "Service pocket watch with a 15 jewel lever movement") was obviously for a different watch but he chose to ignore me 

As I say, some poor sap is going to be disappointed


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Perhaps more of us should inform him.

Later,

William


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it's only at Â£1.04 lol I love the dial on those.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

yep! the winder gives it away.....pin pallet like the Ingersoll type, if it was 15 jewel would have a different winder and seconds hand possibly thinner and more refined... 

I could ask him for a picture of the movement


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> yep! the winder gives it away.....pin pallet like the Ingersoll type, if it was 15 jewel would have a different winder and seconds hand possibly thinner and more refined...
> 
> I could ask him for a picture of the movement


No need to ask for a picture, anyone who knows their Pocket watches can tell this is the same type movement, as Smiths Ingersoll etc its obviosly the wrong receipt, someone should tell the guy though as people who are not in the know will have no clue.


----------



## jimboe (Jun 30, 2010)

bentleyT1 said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > yep! the winder gives it away.....pin pallet like the Ingersoll type, if it was 15 jewel would have a different winder and seconds hand possibly thinner and more refined...
> ...


Mmmmm, you are right chaps total not as described , that would prompt a neg off unsuspecting buyer.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jimboe said:


> No need to ask for a picture, anyone who knows their Pocket watches can tell this is the same type movement, as Smiths Ingersoll etc its obviosly the wrong receipt, someone should tell the guy though as people who are not in the know will have no clue.


Someone has done that. 



mach 0.0013137 said:


> A few days ago I sent the seller a message informing him that the watch was actually made after 1960 & that it used an unjewelled pin-pallet movement *so therefore the 1956 reciept (for a "Service pocket watch with a 15 jewel lever movement") was obviously for a different watch but he chose to ignore me*
> 
> As I say, some poor sap is going to be disappointed


Later,

William


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

The unsuspecting buyer would probably give him an AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA+++++++++++++++++++ if it works fine... personally, I wouldn't know the difference between a 15 jewel movement and a pin and pallet movement if they both dropped their respective pants and waggled their jewels at me.

Conversely, the sort of person who would know would know already so would make a bid knowing that they know.


----------



## jimboe (Jun 30, 2010)

shadowninja said:


> The unsuspecting buyer would probably give him an AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA+++++++++++++++++++ if it works fine... personally, I wouldn't know the difference between a 15 jewel movement and a pin and pallet movement if they both dropped their respective pants and waggled their jewels at me.
> 
> Conversely, the sort of person who would know would know already so would make a bid knowing that they know.


Hi guys (again) well i did send a polite message about description, and contrary to what my views are, he is adamant that the numbers on the watch case match the reciept, complete with the original box when purchased. so there you have it, Watch,wait,and see!! very interesting,??. So waggle away,, LOL.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jimboe said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > The unsuspecting buyer would probably give him an AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA+++++++++++++++++++ if it works fine... personally, I wouldn't know the difference between a 15 jewel movement and a pin and pallet movement if they both dropped their respective pants and waggled their jewels at me.
> ...


I find that hard to believe, never mind the fact that it`s an unjeweled pin-pallet not a 15 Jeweler, as I pointed out to the seller that particular logo style started being used by Services in about 1959...


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Well bottom line is it fetched Â£2.20 so maybe there is justice probably about what it's worth with the work needing to be done.

Kev


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KevG said:


> Well bottom line is it fetched Â£2.20 so maybe there is justice probably about what it's worth with the work needing to be done.
> 
> Kev


Plus Â£2.99 for "Economy Delivery (Royal Mail 2nd Class Standard)"


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> KevG said:
> 
> 
> > Well bottom line is it fetched Â£2.20 so maybe there is justice probably about what it's worth with the work needing to be done.
> ...


Damn forgot about the postage ..guess that makes it overpriced


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KevG said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > KevG said:
> ...


It`s still not too bad but the seller`s postage charge is OTT :thumbsdown:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The other possibility is that Bravingtons exaggerated the description on the receipt.....

I think is was a good buy at a fiver , good looking watch that....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> The other possibility is that Bravingtons exaggerated the description on the receipt.....


As I mentioned earlier I doubt that as the watch was made some years after the date on Bravingtons reciept also it describes it as a "Servicepocket watch" not Services :wink2:



> I think is was a good buy at a fiver , good looking watch that....


True it is worth a fiver but his postage charge is a bit cheeky, I recently paid another seller 80p for posting a (Services) watch 2nd class RM 

BTW I`ve got an example of that particular Services PW (I must get round to taking a photo of it







) & agree it is a good looking watch :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

yuou can't be disappointed on a 2 pounds watch.


----------

